# pro chem lab testenate 300



## richie o (Mar 7, 2009)

i have just started a cycle up with testenate 300 and have no idea if its any goo!! has any one used it b4??


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have mate and for me it was all good


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

prochems good stuff


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

richie o said:


> i have just started a cycle up with testenate 300 and have no idea if its any goo!! has any one used it b4??


How much are you taking and for how long?

is it a test only cycle?

Is this your first?


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

good stuff mate, not used the enanthate but used their tri-sus, test400, and one-rip and got good gains off them. also using their dianabol 10mg tabs at the min and are as good as any other so seems a good lab IMO


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

richie o said:


> i have just started a cycle up with testenate 300 and have no idea if its any goo!! has any one used it b4??


should you not of asked this question before you bought or started the gear?

luckily for you it is a good brand


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm using it right now and am happy with it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

richie o said:


> i have just started a cycle up with testenate 300 and have no idea if its any goo!! has any one used it b4??


I've shot that exact blend mate and it's good. I have a couple of trisus vials that's awaiting cycle too


----------



## richie o (Mar 7, 2009)

Ye i heard it was good befor i baught it but i done 2ml 2 days ago and im mixing it with 2ml of decca durabolin a week and 1 oxy 50mg a day and im doing it for five weeks but ive just done a 5 week course of omnadren 250 and blue hearts 10 mg does that sound all rite to you guys??

and is the testenate 300 sposed to be very sore for injection??


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

its not too sore mate, only the first time you use that site!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

using it now, good stuff!!


----------



## knuckles101 (Feb 27, 2009)

i'm glad to hear all the positive feedback about pro-chem..on my first week of their test -e


----------



## richie o (Mar 7, 2009)

knuckles101 said:


> i'm glad to hear all the positive feedback about pro-chem..on my first week of their test -e


 have you found any pain from injecting it?


----------



## Tommydragon (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm a week in. And [email protected]@£ me my butt is sore! Got a tender lump also!!


----------



## Tommydragon (Feb 12, 2012)

Just to follow my last post. Turns out I have an infection.

7 days of biotics.

How I got it I don't know. Bit confused to be honest. I'm very anal about sterile and clean area ect.


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

Watch out for fakes, in all brands but especially Pro chem products as they are most popular...

To make everyone aware of the situation on the fakes that are currently very widespread in the country.

Basically what has been happening is bulk labelless vials of oil have are being imported to the uk via china and are being labeled to order once they get here,vials are being ordered in at £1+ per vial and sold on for £6,label of request added to the vials,the oil in the vials are inert and non sterile,in otherwords plain old oil without in BA or the likes in it and no active ingredient.

Main distribution points are gathered to be so far Portsmouth,Bristol,Wigan,Manchester and a few in Scotland,so as mentioned its very widespread.

Stick with your main trusted sources guys,if a new source suddenly pops up offering you to good to be true prices on either of the three brands then the writting is on the wall for what you are buying,if your current supplier is all of a sudden able to offer you absurdly cheap prices on a product you have already been buying off him for a while again it begs questioning,use common sense...

Pics will follow to show examples of current pro chem fakes,prochem and ROHM are in the throws of changing all labeling/packaging to further stem the problem.

On prochem traits of fakes are obvious,colouring of individual products differ in boldness,the black font is significantly thinner than gen,flip tops are smooth caps rather than the ones with ridge and flip off written on the origionals,the hologram is very dull and the embossed logo is very flat compared to the pin sharpness of origional along with embossed raised lions head/prochem logo.

Many guys have been using said products for their preps and are suddenly realising after weeks of prep why they are looking sh1t,because they are using product with no active ingredient,this as you can imagine is going to be soul destroying to those getting ready for shows,let alone those using outwith prep.


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

LEFT - FAKE RIGHT - REAL (PROCHEM)


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

Real on right (prochem)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for this mate, but how do you know all these details of distribtuion points etc?


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

there up and down the country mate....its good info mate thats all am sayin,

dave


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Thanks for this mate, but how do you know all these details of distribtuion points etc?


Maybe because Ar$eholes cant help but blatentley go out the way to broadcast below par prices in certain areas plus words spreads.

.........VERY OLD POST...However..thanks for posting up as stuff like this helps the genuine guys know what they are buying/using.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Not having a dig iron_manc, but that post is a direct copy of Weeman's thread regarding fake PC stuff.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/169172-fake-pc-lixus-rohm.html

Still, the more circulation about these things the better.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Maybe it is... However better people be made aware i say.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

latblaster said:


> Thanks for this mate, but how do you know all these details of distribtuion points etc?


why does that matter?


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Have used Prochem for years and as far as UG labs go they are good to go! Their testenate 300 is the base of all my cycles. A word of warning though there has been some batch issues and their gear can sometimes be hit or miss as far as the dosing. Also their Tri Test 400 has been the worst thing I've ever tried as far as PIP! but I've used their Test, Tren, Deca and Oxys with no major issues


----------

